# Does my bird hate me?



## Iluvcockatiels (Jul 18, 2009)

I have a cockaitiel who is around 4-5 mounths old and is NOT hand raised all it does when i go near it is HISSSSSSS and tries to bite me??? HELP any tips gladly apeciated!


----------



## andreanne1422 (Jul 27, 2009)

Try offering him/her some spray millet, they love it


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> I have a cockaitiel who is around 4-5 mounths old and is NOT hand raised all it does when i go near it is HISSSSSSS and tries to bite me??? HELP any tips gladly apeciated!


Hi there,

Whatever you do, don't push it or the bird will likely bite. Move slowly, start out by just sitting near the cage and talking to the bird and/or reading to the bird. Offer millet spray inside the cage and keep doing that until your bird looks happy about your hand coming in the cage. Eventually, you may be able to have him or her step up then give some millet. 

The key is to move slowly. It's not that your bird hate you, it's just fearful. It can take some time, but be patient and you will make progress.

Vicki


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your bird is telling you that he doesn't trust you. You can work on gaining his trust by doing things that he likes, and not doing things that he dislikes or is afraid of. 

Food bribery can be very helpful. Put small treats in his cage while he's watching, and do it fairly often. Gradually work up to getting him to take the treat from your hand.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tbh, I don't think ANY bird is going to hate anyone unless there's a reason (a good one at that) one being if you've just got the bird, or you're abusing it. 

Take the advice people have given you above - it's all right, and especially food bribery, that'll be a good start.

It'll take time, but in the end it's SO worth it and you'll be telling yourself that.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> I have a cockaitiel who is around 4-5 mounths old and is NOT hand raised all it does when i go near it is HISSSSSSS and tries to bite me??? HELP any tips gladly apeciated!


Just be patient and let him to realize you won't hurt him. I know it's hard to wait but...day after day you two are bounded more than the day before


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

He probably is just nervous of you because his trust in you isn't that good yet. Trying to get him to trust you can be difficult sometimes because when they hiss at you feel unwanted so you just go away because of fear of making him upset. But if you offer him some millet off your hand, even if he hisses at you just keep your hand there because he will soon realize that your not going to go away and he will give up hissing, and once he looks more relaxed with your hand being there, then slowly move it closer and closer to him.  He will soon give in to temptation, and once he realizes you only want to give him yummy things then he will begin to trust you more and more every time.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, there 
I'm not going to open new threat because my new problem is similar with one we talk about in here. Since he became my pet (August 4), Sokol (the normal gray tiel male), behaves very agresive to me and everybody around him. At the begining while all of them were in same cage he attacked other birds and used to be agresive. For now they are separated in two big cages by two birds in each cage. They really have enough space for now. But when I stay near the Sokol and Sara's cage, Sokol starts to be agresive to her. He tracks her at every move and hits her all over the body. I tried to talk to him but he doesn't react. When he gets tired he climb up on highest spot of cage and starts to whistle. 

At that his behaviour other birds become nervous and scared. I don't know what to do to stop that acting. If somebody knows, please sugest me


----------



## Elena & Freddy (Apr 27, 2021)

Iluvcockatiels said:


> I have a cockaitiel who is around 4-5 mounths old and is NOT hand raised all it does when i go near it is HISSSSSSS and tries to bite me??? HELP any tips gladly apeciated!


try putting a towel over your arm it worked for me.


----------

